# MTD 3HP 21" freebie



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

So I officially have a problem.

I picked this up on Saturday afternoon. It is a MTD 318-180-000. It was free on the marketplace about 5 minutes from me. I was told when I picked it up it was seized. The machine did not look too rusty or beat up. When I pulled the cord, it truly was stuck.

So when I got it home, I popped the plug out and poured a little MMO in the cylinder. Some of it leaked out overnight, and when I tried turning the pulley in the morning, it started to move, and then a bit of the oil poured out the muffler. I turned it about one full revolution, and it seemed to be pretty free (I was able to use the pull cord as normal).

Well, I figured if it will turn, it can't be too bad. I drained out the gas tank, and found an issue. The gas was a lovely gold / honey color, so I know it may have been run on straight gas at some point. There was also a little bit of water in the tank as well.

I gave the machine a little shot off starting fluid, and after a couple pulls, it fired up. I had to leave the choke open to get it to start. It ran for a few seconds and smoked like crazy (MMO burning off I guess). I may have another winner on my hands.

Now I am now going to a little deeper dive. I am going to pull the motor and take the head off to try and see what the cylinder wall looks like. I will then drop the tank to flush it out and throw a new fuel line on it. The carb will also be cleaned while I have it apart. Then I will remove the auger to touch up a little rust and put new rubber paddles on it.

If anybody out there has some experience with these machines, I would love to hear any tips / tricks. Also, if anybody had recommendations for the rubber parts on the auger, I am all ears. I know the genuine MTD parts are a little expensive (50 for universal ones, 80 for MTD), if I get them from Jacks small engines. I found the Oregon set on amazon for like 30 bucks.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

like most 2 strokes the best way to tell what shape the piston and cylinder is in is to just pull the muffler but i would probably just clean the carb and try running it as is. realistically if they did truly run straight gas and seize the engine then the damage is already done and it would likely cost more to repair than the machine is worth.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Yellow doesn't necessarily mean that they straight gassed the blower. I use Amsoil Interceptor in all my 2 cycle stuff and that is honey yellow but I think you should continue with your diagnosis to find the cause of the seize.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

Crazzywolfie- I may just pull the muffler then to look. When I did get it to start, it did sound pretty healthy. There was no knocking or other noises that would make me think it was on its ways out. My thought on taking this one apart was to use it as practice. I have actually never had a 2 cycle engine apart before (never had one that needed repair). I figured if I messed this one up, there would be no big loss. 

deezlfan- It could be that it may have been what was used. A quick search on their website and from what I can see, the color is extremely similar. The guy I got it from was a younger guy. It almost looked like he was cleaning out the garage of a newly aquired house. It's possible that it was just left in the garage and had not been run in numerous years. 


I will post updates when I start working on it, probably within the next few weeks. My first step is to pop off the top cover so I can get the tank out, and clean it good. Then a new fuel line. I will pop the muffler off and see if I can get an idea of what the piston / cylinder looks like. After that, I will probably put fresh mixed gas in it to see if it will at least run / idle for a couple minutes. I figure if it won't run right, then I can do a deep dive into the motor. If it all checks out good, then a new belt, some auger rubber paddles, and then over to my friend's house for his use.


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

Make sure and check out the auger on that machine. The older ones were metal all across (where the rubber paddles attached). The metal part right in the middle that throws the snow out of the chute is known for getting rusted and getting loose or coming detached from the rest of the auger. See attached photo.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, without that center section, your not going to throw very much snow.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

The auger piece seems to be in good shape (the metal anyway). 

I will probably do a little work on it this weekend, if I have time. I am going to tear the roof off my workshop and put new shingles on it. Hopefully will be done by Saturday evening.


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

The rubber on the middle piece looks to be quite worn. One trick is to remove the screws and flip the rubber piece 180 degrees. It will now throw snow much better. Make sure and use penetrating oil on the screws before hand. Another trick is to take a lighter or torch and burn off the "threads" all around each rubber paddle. It won't make it throw better but it will look better and not as worn.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

I had thought about trying to flip the small rubber parts, but i figure it is just easier to replace them. I plan on soaking it in penetrating oil over a few days, (once or twice a day for a week maybe). I am going to order the parts for it either this week or next. 

I was actually able to pick up an electric starter for it from a guy on craigslist for $10. I debated about it, but I know it would be even easier to start if my friends dad is using it. It seems like it should fit just fine. Now I just have to figure out the bolts that would work for the starter to the motor, and for the electric plug end to the control panel. 

Progress has been slow, this past weekend I managed to tear off the old roof and put a new one on the workshop. The shingles were definitely in need of replacement (15+ years old). I finished up saturday night at 9pm. Sunday was a relax day. 

Snowblower projects often have to take a back seat to other things that come up in the warmer months.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

So, a little update. I got the engine partially disassembled, and was pleasantly surprised. The cylinder did not look bad at all. You can just barely see where the piston had been stuck while it had sat for so long. I am going to order the gasket set so I can take the engine all the way apart and be able to put it back together, and order a new set of rings for the piston. I will probably also give a light hone to the cylinder walls to clean them up and have the new rings seat good. 

If anyone has a suggestion for a 2 inch hone, or comments in general, I would be all ears.


----------

